# Digital Times at Dollarma 0 $2



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

Noticed these today. I've seen the mechanical ones there before, but not these. They're only 2 prong, but you can't really be picky at that price.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

Which Dollarma location did you seem them at? Most of the ones I've gone to don't have them in stock

Thanks in advance


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

This was all the way in Bowmanville. This particular location didn't have them a week ago, so they must have just got them in. I imagine other stores are getting them too, so your stores may just not have them yet.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, you can be picky. That third prong is to GROUND any stray electrical voltage. So, without that, you are putting your self, your home, and your tanks at risk. For $8 one can get a three-pronged timer from Canadian Tire.


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

I believe it did have a third prong on the outlet, just not on the input. I could be wrong though. Should have bought one to test. 

I thought a third prong on the input was not necessary, since most aquarium equipment is only 2? What good is a ground if it's not being used?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Antoine Doinel said:


> I believe it did have a third prong on the outlet, just not on the input. I could be wrong though. Should have bought one to test.
> 
> I thought a third prong on the input was not necessary, since most aquarium equipment is only 2? What good is a ground if it's not being used?


both of my lights at three pronged. and the idea behind the third prong, or the ground, is for SAFETY.
especially when dealing with aquatic environments..


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

BettaBeats said:


> both of my lights at three pronged. and the idea behind the third prong, or the ground, is for SAFETY.
> especially when dealing with aquatic environments..


You didnt answer his question. Most aquarium equipment (every filter, heater and air pump I own) is two prong. If the third is that important why does the equipment not have it?


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

Hmm, I thought all aquarium equipment was class 2/double insulated, which doesn't require the ground plug? I know the only three pronged pieces of equipment i have are my DIY lights. 

I do know it's capable of shocking though. I had a cheaper heater shock me shortly before exploding. 

In any case, I do fully agree with about safety. The term GFCI should be just as essential as Cycling. This stuff should get more attention. There's probably more discussion out there about keeping your plants safe than keeping yourself safe.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

ryno1974 said:


> You didnt answer his question. Most aquarium equipment (every filter, heater and air pump I own) is two prong. If the third is that important why does the equipment not have it?


i wasnt trying to answer his question.


----------

